# How Late Can I Plant Timothy or Orchard Grass???



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Between a bit of top dressing, all the rain we've had and are still having and spraying for weeds, I'm going to have a fairly decent 2nd cutting. I'm considering putting off killing down my fields so I can get as much yield as possible.

How far into late Summer/Fall can I go temperature and prefrost wise and still plant timothy or orchard grass and expect a successful stand of hay for 2016?

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Probably early to mid-September I would think there.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It might be different there but here when its hot and dry in August here, timothy doesn't really do much, seems to sort of wait for cooler weather.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Mid September is as late as I would normally like to go. With moisture and a mild fall you could push it til the first of October but that isn't the norm.

Keep in mind, its never been my experience to get anywhere a "normal" volume of hay the year after a fall seeding, that wont come til the following year. That's one of the reasons I always plant with a small grain nurse crop (regardless of spring or fall seeding) so you dont lose but so much tonnage off that acreage that first year. Dont know what your plans are as far as that goes just something to keep in mind so you aren't surprised next year.


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

I planted timothy mid October last fall after corn. Harvested 4 tons the 1st of June and planted right back to corn. In the past I have planted as late as the end of October. Located in eastern WA and a long ways north of you.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Timothy and OG need 6-8 weeks before the first frost date to get well enough established to make it through the winter.

Look up the first freeze date for your area, then back off 6-8 weeks. Any extra growing time after the first freeze is a bonus.

Ralph


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

I planted 25 pounds of Claire timothy to acre 1st of November last fall. Put 2 tons of turkey litter to acre before planting then 1st of April put 30 pounds of liquid nitrogen to acre. The end of April put 2 more tons of litter on it. Cut it mid June made 2 tons to acre and it's ready to cut again now and should yield the same. Had it tested and came back 18% protein. My experience you should be fine through October.


----------

